# Aún se pueden reparar los últimos productos electrónicos ?



## svartahrid (Nov 10, 2011)

Buenas, hace mucho tiempo que viendo el progreso tecnológico, me preguntaba si esas gentes que por afición ó trabajo reparan todo tipo de aparatos electrónicos (tvs, radios, etc etc) ya en estas fechas se están comenzando a topar con cosas que no son capaces de reparar porque se requiere alguna instrumentación tan avanzada que sólo pueden tener las grandes corporaciones ? Sobre todo con aparatos que ya explotan mucho de la nanotecnología. Ya se da el caso con por ejemplo los últimos televisores ó equipos de sonido ? ó todavia falta mucho para que llegue ese momento en que la tecnología será tan pero tan complicada que nadie excepto las grandes corporaciones podrán reparar esos artefactos ? y miren que también está el tema de tecnología inteligente que sea capáz de arreglarse ellos mismos, ya esto a más largo plazo jeje.

Saludos amigos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2011)

svartahrid dijo:


> ...........? Sobre todo con aparatos que ya explotan mucho de la *nanotecnología*.


  ¿ Como cual aparato ?


> Ya se da el caso con por ejemplo los últimos televisores ó equipos de sonido ? ó todavia falta mucho para que llegue ese momento en que la tecnología será tan pero tan complicada que nadie excepto las grandes corporaciones podrán reparar esos artefactos .........


Las "Corporaciones" *NO* reparan, solo fabrican y en muchos casos desechan los productos que fallaron en la prueba inicial en misma fábrica.
Para una "Corporación" puede ser mucho mas rentable desechar un producto nuevo, pero que no funciona, que intentar repararlo.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 10, 2011)

Creer que nadie pueda reparar algo me parece excesivamente aventurado, más pasa por las ganas de aprender y entender, los nuevos televisores, con toda su nueva tecnologia siguen siendo reparables, pero hay que invertir tiempo en actualizarse, las terminales siguen proveyendo los manuales de servicio, y guias y cursos de entrenamiento.

Estos equipos estan lejos aùn de la nanotecnologuia, creeo que ves demasiadas cosas de ciencia ficción.

Eso si habra que comprar una estación de soldado desoldado pero esta ya estan a precios accequibles asi que no presentan ningún obstaculo, fuera de eso no hace falta naa "raro" como quieres dejas entrever.

Creo que tienes una visual equivocada por desconocer bastante del tema, nosotros nos actualizamos permanentemente.
Nada es un cuco y hasta ahora en su gran mayoria las cosas son reparables, al haber más cosas con ellectrónica, el horizonte de reparación se ha ampliado, por lo que las posibilidades de trabajo son más amplias aún


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2011)

. . . Ahora , si te referís a reparar un pendrive de 64 Gigas . . . olvídalo 

salvo que sea "un cablecito"


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hasta ahora el dilema de reparar o desechar está siendo condicionado por la ecuacion precio de reparacion versus precio de reposicion.

.-


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola.

Yo vivo en el tercer mundo, por lo tanto, todavía hay aparatos que se pueden reparar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## felicris (Nov 10, 2011)

por casualidad pasaba por aca y hace tiempo que no venia. 
les comento yo trabajo reparando tecnoligias de ascensores (desde que se inventaros hasta la fecha)
debo decir que ha pasado mucha tecnologia por mis manos, lo mas comun en ver cosas que son del los 90 aun funcionando, pero ya desde el 2000 en adelantes se propusieron reducir todo por que ya se nos hace muy dificil seguir la linea ademas de el uso de tecnologia de punta

saludos


----------



## rash (Nov 10, 2011)

...no hay problemas para reparar un equipo electrónico, lo que se necesita es conocimientos y medios... junto con una continua formación y adiestramiento, adaptándose a los nuevos productos y a las nueva técnicas...
..Pero lo único que hay que tener claro es visionar si es rentable repararlo o sustituir le producto por uno nuevo en su totalidad o parcialmente....
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 10, 2011)

Un TV de Plasma, si se daña, quien lo tira y compra otro? cuantos pueden hacer eso?

Por ejemplo es muy común que el tema computadoras una fuente se rompe se cambia o una placa se daña y se cambia, y si bien las fuentes son accesibles ya no tan baratas tampoco, y muchas veces los problemas que tienen son tonterias que en un minuto se la pone a funcionar.


Hay muchas placas madres que no son nada baratas y no estoy hablando de las últimas por ejemplo un mother que cueste unos 100 dólares o más, a veces la averia es algo nada grave y se recupra perfectamente.

Eso por mencionar algunas cosas, a medida que cambian las cosas hay apartos que se dejan de reparar pero aparecen otros....


Por ejemplo el tema de los controles procesados de electrodomesticos como los lavarropas, es un negocio lucrativo, muchas de estas partes con bastantes caras, lo que hace que una reparación de ese tipo que involucre el cambio del mismo este en los 150 dólares minimos, viendo el funcionamiento de cada equipo hemos realizado una serie de placas que reemplazan a la original y muchas veces con ventajas, siendo el margen de ganancia bastante amplio, claro requiere saber programar microprocesadores, pero si uno no se actualiza tecnologicamente, lo que nos deja fuera es el desfase entre la tecnologia y nuestra adecuada actualización

Asi y todo como estan las cosas, hay huecos, por ejemplo hemos anexado recientemente electrónica del automotor, una ECU, nos es precisamente una bicoca lo que sale, tanto que a veces el auto queda parado por lo oneras de su inversión, trabajamos con varios talleres recuperando una gran cantidad de estas a la vez preparamos una serie de proyectos en ese sentido.

Hoy ya no da repara una radiecito, por lo general no vale ni la pena(depende modelo y marca) pero si uno se quedo en las radios y bueno es evidente que el sistema le ha pasado por arriba varias veces.


Esto ni siquiera es nuevo, muchos ni siquiera se han puesto a pensar que sucedio cuando aparecio el transistor, como era el tema de la reparación, nadie se ha puesto a pensar que se utilzaban en los chasis de los equivos valvulados soldadores cuyo extremo era mucho más grande que un transistro, lo que obligo a que se fabricaran soldadores adecuados, y obviamente los técnicos tuvieron que adaptarse a los nuevos materiales, la escases de los mismos....

Hoy en dia un capacitor de 10/16V se consigue hasta en la farmacia, en aquellos años sin querer le metian el cautin clásico y capaz que sonaban uno de estos electrolíticos, el problema era que no se conseguian, lo mimso pasaba con las resistencias de 1/4, o acaso no pasa lo mismo con los componentes SMD?, todo vuelve a repetirse

Hubo técnicos que no quisieron entrar en el cambio y asis quedaron olvidados en el tiempo.....

En el campo laboral en las oficnas, cuando estas se informatizaron, una computadora era toda una noveadad, y sin embargo mucha gente la resistio, y no quiso aprender su uso y se quedo sin trabajo....

Siempre habra algo para reparar, esta en cada uno en enconrar el camino y sobre todo en actualizarse.


Hace muchos años en los tiempos de horo de los VHS, estos llevaron los primero micros que se parecen alos actuales utilzados en televisión, estsos aparatos sobre todos los que grababan no eran baratos presisamente y si eran de marca ni hablemos, en aquellos años hubo un problema con el micro de una de ellas y como en el manual de la misma salia muy detallado el timming, le dije a un amigo si no se animba a que lo hicieramos con un micro de la época, y era un desafio y lo hicimos... hoy en dia no vale ni la pena, solo como algo didactico, pero las oportunidades siempre estan esta en saber verlas, en saber encontrarlas


----------



## svartahrid (Nov 10, 2011)

Gracias a todos, no venía a pretender algo sino a buscar respuestas. Cuando dije lo de la nanotecnología lo dije pensando en que quizás ya sea algo habitual, no es algo de lo que estuviera seguro y era por eso que preguntaba.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 10, 2011)

Existen muchas clases de tecnología desde donde yo lo veo.

Están los lavarropas que ahora vienen todos digitalizados...pero se pueden repara.r.

y así con todo, desde lo más básico hasta la microtecnologí y la inteligencia artificila.

Ojooo que sea inteligencia artificial no significa que puedan autorepararse...pero si diagnosticar efectivamente el problema, y auto desconectarse para evitar seguir rompiendose peor..

Sabiendo y teniendo las herramientas correspondientes todo se puede...

Y recuerden: "Lo único que mantiene despierto al hombre, son sus sueños"

es una frase mía con derechos de autor...saludos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 10, 2011)

Creo que los equipos electronicos aun son y seguiran siendo reparables. El problema es y sera la falta de repuestos, informacion y que los clientes acepten el costo de la reparacion, algo que es cada dia mas dificil, ya que la tendencia actual es simplemente comprar todo nuevo debido a los bajos precios y al crecimiento sostenido de los paises latinoamericanos (con excepcion de unos pocos.)


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2011)

muy buena tu explicacion panda 

lo que si creo se vuelve mas dificil , pero igual se hace es lo que se refiere a un amplio campo como ser celulares modernos (los nano no son nano tecnologia ??  ) .
aca en estas cosillas como los celu modernos y mp28 el hard es terriblemente miniatura y concentrado, la dependencia de modulso de repuesto debe ser tremenda y debe hacer falta buena info por la cantidad de cosas que se deben hacer via soft en semejantes pequeñines.

en fin, creo que si hay cosas bastante dificiles de echarles el guante, creo que con estas cosillas se mete el que comenzo trabajando como tecnico en una empresa de celus y luego se fue.

pero lo que pone panda es 100 % .

igual.... ginecologia es mas facil (siempre es igual  ) y mas entretenido, digo para quienes aun no se han decidido por que estudiar .


----------



## octavio2 (Nov 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> las terminales siguen proveyendo los manuales de servicio, y guias y cursos de entrenamiento.


¿que quieres decir con terminales? 
Yo he reparado algunos televisores y siempre lo he tenido que hacer sin planos.Hace un mes repare un lcd de LG y por probar pedi los planos al servicio online de atención al cliente,que por supuesto me denegaron.Solo se los dan (o venden) a los servicios técnicos oficiales.Reparar es cada vez mas difícil ,pero la mayor parte de las averias estan en la fuente de alimentación que es lo mas sencillo.Internet tambien facilita mucho las cosas al proporcionar información sobre los componentes.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2011)

Bueno amigo es cuestión de ingeniarselas, no todo es fácil en la vida, para que tengas una idea tengo alrededor de 300CD's con planos e información de equipos de TV, audio, video, impresoras, motherboards de pc, monitores, car audio, fuentes, tester, osciloscopios, generadores, cafeteras, acondicionadores de aire, lavarropas, labavajijas, etc etc, incluyendo equipos vintage, datasheets de componentes

y a esto se le suman unos 100 DVD con más información planos, manuales de servicios, manuales de entrenamientos, tips de reparación, software para diagnostico, etc etc

Tambien hay empresas que sacan manuales con los esquemas, aqui en la argentina esta Hasa, y otra editora que publican estas cosas

De echo muchas veces he subido manuales de servicio al foro a requerimiento de algunos foristas


----------



## fernandob (Nov 11, 2011)

en realidad .........hay cosas que dependen de uno ....muchisimas .

uno diria que no hay info de tal equipo ... un bajon, no se puede.


y otro dira: que bueno, asi nadie podra repararlos, dedicare un tiempo a investigar y trabajare yo reparandolos (hago los que puedo) , pero NO TENGO COMPETENCIA .....


el viejo dicho de que uno ve un vaso medio lleno y otro medio vacio.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2011)

jaja Fernando, de echo eso es lo que hago, hacer lo que otros no hacen o no quieren hacer.
Tengo un amigo que se enoja porque a nad digo que no, porque sostengo que siempre hay tiempo para decir no se pudo, se hizo todo lo posible.............

Incluso muchas veces no cae bien, que diagnosticos dados por tecnicos locales de mucho peso, yo insista en verlo, alguno piensan que es porque me creo más que ellos, pero no es asi, me baso en la conducta humana y por lo general me da resultado.

Hay un dicho que al mejor cazador se le escapa la liebre, y a los técnicos se le incendian los libros.

Es decir el error humano y si a eso le sumas ciertos preconceptos, ya tienes un cadaver cuando aún no lo es
También se trata de aprender a ver las cosas de una forma diferente y si yo conozco a quien o quienes lo revisaron, debere hacerlo de una forma diferente, de echo cuando algo no le encuentro la vuelta, lo dejo un tiempo y luego lo retomo con un enfoque diferente, ya que si insisto en la misma forma seguire cometiendo los mismos errores ciclicamente, de esa forma encuentro fallas que otros no encuentran e incluso las mías.....

Y si ha esto se le agrega una actitud natural para encontrar fallas, el entender acabadamente como funciona, y una tenaz parssitencia, obtentendre un alto nivel de resultados positvos....


La mayoria cuando sospecha de un CI lo cambia de una, y yo me resisto a hacerlo hasta no tener cierto grado de seguridad que la falla es el propios CI, ¿porque hago eso?, por algo muy simple, desoldar y resoldar un integrado que tiene entre 48 y 64 pines, con pistas tan finitas y componentes SMD por doquier, el resultado más probable es que se agreguen nuevas fallas, enmascarando la original y alli es un verdadero quebradero de cabeza.

De alli que busque tener un grado de certeza antes de realizar un cambio de CI.

Saben las veces que me traen un chasis donde supuestamente revisaron y testearon todos los componentes, pero sin embargo yo encuentro material dañao, pistas rotas por mala praxis, de aquellas que no se ven.


Voy a poner un ejemplo anecdóticol

Fui por más de 10 años jefe de taller en servicio técnico de renombre, se trabajaba con un sistema prepago lo cual tenia la desventaja de no poder decir esto no tiene arreglo, si no que habia que hacerlo funcionar, para mi eso tuvo la fortuna de ser de gran utilidad, ya que al tener que solucionar esos problemas me llevo a investigar, a hacer numerosas pruebas y ensayos, con lo cual tambièn desarrolle una capacidad para la reparación y encontar soluciones... por alli cada tanto se producia una merma en el ingreso de aparatos en el taller y es alli donde se aprovechaban para hacer pruebas, experimenos, etc etc


Alli habia un TV ByN Zenith, que al llegar yo ya habia pasado por varias manos y tenia el privilegio de haber vencido a todos los técnicos que intentaron ponerlo en marcha, incluso a mi la primera vez que lo vi, perdiendo la esperanza de que sirviera por parte de los dueños, un par de años despuès en una merma de trabajo lo tome de nuevo contra todo pronostico y una fuerte oposición de los dueños para que no perdiera tiempo en algo que se creia una causa perdida....

La falla que tenia era el oscilador del horizontal, la desgracia que no teniamos el circuito original del mismo.

Por lo que en la segunda oportunidad releve el circuito e hice el diagrama, grande fue mi sorpersa al ver que los tècnicos previso al reemplazar los transistores cometieron errores, es un circuto muy simple 2 transistores y bobina volante de tres terminales, asi que una vez que identifique la polaridad y el tipo de transistor es decri si eran nPn o PnP, y por sobre todo donde estaba cada terminal es decir base colector y emisor, tome 2 transistores adecuados de la polaridad correcta y los solde como correspondia es decir la base donde va la base el colector donde el colector y el emisor donde el emisor, lo enchufe y lo encendi  y luego de más de 12 años de haber estado como un trasto viejo, totalmente desechado volvio a funcionar, perfectamente. a las pocas semansa fue vendido........


----------



## fernandob (Nov 11, 2011)

el que siembra recoge .

la unica salvedad:



pandacba dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que se enoja porque a nad digo que no, porque sostengo que siempre hay tiempo para decir no
> ........


 
si andas por el centro de noche hay unas chicas que caminan raro, fijate siempre de preguntarles primero algo para escucharles la voz .... si es una voz gruesa deciles que no .
no te hagas el macho que son falsificadas .


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola a todos.....Hace muchos años(30) en mi ciudad había unos 10 negocios con técnicos en sus talleres o de ellos como propietarios de lo que hoy llamamos electrónica de consumo y la mayoritaria estaban en la calle principal. Hoy a pesar de que la población al menos se duplico solo hay 2 negocios en la calle principal(los dueños son los del final de aquella época) y habrá unos 10 técnicos de los llamados multi-disciplinarios. Cabe destacar que en la antigüedad estaban bien definidos los rubros(el que hacia TV no hacia auto-radios, etc).
La única casa de repuestos al gremio(después de 20 años en el rubro) que existía cambio de a algo mas lucrativo así que no se consigue ni una resistencia de 1/4w. La ciudad tiene 40 habitantes pero tenes que pedir esa resistencia a no menos de 200Km y si querés seguridad a 500Km. Tengo mas de 30 años de experiencia en reparaciones de equipos de comunicaciones y soy el único que queda por que a mi edad es difícil migrar de actividad. Me he pasado la vida estudiando y actualizando me empezando desde la lamparas hasta los micro controladores y desde las resistencia(que se leían cabeza, cuerpo, pinta de carbón) y capacitores tipo caramelo a todo lo SMD actual.
Antes la reparación dependía en gran medida de los conocimientos y las herramientas pero en la actualidad si se te rompe algún componente exclusivo y si el fabricante no te lo provee y no hay ningún proveedor alternativo lo único que lograras es SABER que se rompió o donde esta la falla pero te sera imposible repararlo(pregúnteles que les paso a los antiguos relojeros). 
He leído acá opiniones de alguien que se puede dedicar a hacer muchas cosas aparentemente bien y evidentemente tiene mercado para  vivir de ello pero no todos los lugares son grandes ciudades y grandes mercados.
Mi opinión es que con la tecnología actual y la política de los fabricantes de que aparato de mas de 2 años es obsoleto y no hay repuesto poco podemos hacer para subsistir mas que migrar a otras facetas de la electrónica. El tema pasara por tener mercado en la pequeñas ciudades por que de poco sirve que aprenda ha reparar equipos de rayos X si en la ciudad hay 2 y se rompen muy poco.
Saludos para todos.

Ric.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2011)

Tomando tu ejemplo de equipos de Rayos X habra que cambiar la mentalidad y no circuncribirse a la ciudad esa habra que mirar más alla del horizonte y hacerse conoce en los alrededores, hasta cubir una area que sea posible atender y sea lucrativa, esta en la visual de cada uno, ya no es un tema que pase por lo técnico, pasa por las capacidades de c/u de la creatividad, en el interior de mi provincia atendemos distintos lugares, empresas de todos los tamaños chicas, mediana grandes, una vez que concocen de tus capacidades te buscan, y por regla general no cambian, Siempre hay alguna manera, pero eso ya pasa por la capacidades individuales de cada uno de lograrlo, y no tanto por la realidad del lugar o la zona, hay que aprender a encontrarle la vuelta, hay que moverse levantar la vista ser creativo


----------



## J2C (Nov 12, 2011)

Es todo un tema para quienes con mas de 50 años de edad (30 o mas de experiencia) y habiendo sido expulsados del mercado laboral bajo relación de dependencia en alguna de las crisis que hemos vivido en nuestro pais.

Por mas capacitación que uno tenga del pasado y aun asi siga capacitandose, continuamos (y me incluyo) corriendo con desventajas.

Solo nos queda lograr la fidelización de nuestros clientes en base a calidad de los trabajos, ampliar el espectro de elementos con electrónica integrada para intentar la reparación en base a la eficacia donde otros han fallado aunque nos lleve un poco mas de tiempo y a efectuar reemplazos asi sean cambios de tecnologia de SMD a tradicionales sino conseguimos los repuestos adecuados. En lo unico que no podremos avanzar mucho sera cuando se trate de Circuitos Integrados *Semi-Custom* o *Custom* que solo son usados en aplicaciones muy especificas como los sistemas de telecomunicaciones digitales en cualquiera de sus variantes.

Por mi experiencia no le hecho la mayor culpa a los fabricantes de los aparatos, en todo caso la culpa la tiene el tremendo avanze continuo de la tecnologia actual y su disminución de costos de producción lo que obliga a los fabricantes a realizar cambios de modelos uno atras de otro.


Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Creo no haber agregado nada que ya alguno de los otros foristas haya dicho, solo quise expresarlo con otros palabras. Naci y vivi siempre en el Gran Bs As y trabaje en esta zona en pocas empresas de renombre; ahora intento radicarme en el interior por una cuestión de vivir mas tranquilo, especificamente en el area urbana/suburbana de la Ciudad de Córdoba pero todo lleva su tiempo y se debe ser paciente para lograrlo.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tomando tu ejemplo de equipos de Rayos X habra que cambiar la mentalidad y no circuncribirse a la ciudad esa habra que mirar más alla del horizonte y hacerse conoce en los alrededores, hasta cubir una area que sea posible atender y sea lucrativa, esta en la visual de cada uno, ya no es un tema que pase por lo técnico, pasa por las capacidades de c/u de la creatividad, en el interior de mi provincia atendemos distintos lugares, empresas de todos los tamaños chicas, mediana grandes, una vez que concocen de tus capacidades te buscan, y por regla general no cambian, Siempre hay alguna manera, pero eso ya pasa por la capacidades individuales de cada uno de lograrlo, y no tanto por la realidad del lugar o la zona, hay que aprender a encontrarle la vuelta, hay que moverse levantar la vista ser creativo



Mira en 30 años la zona de influencia (máxime que trabaje a cargo del laboratorio durante mucho tiempo hasta que cerro en una empresa con productos colocados a lo ancho y largo del país) no es problema pero quisiera que me explicaras como puedo competir con alguien de una gran ciudad(donde yo tengo que pedir el repuesto y traerlo para reparar el aparato). Desde todo punto de vista conviene mandarlo a reparar al mismo lugar y te evitas toda la problemática y gastos adicionales del repuesto trucho, que no sea el que pediste, etc.
Tengo buena relación con todos los técnicos de otros rubros y están en la misma y de echo no hay nueva gente que se dedique a las reparaciones de electrónica de consumo porque sencillamente aquí con todas las características antes comentadas no es rentable.
Tal vez es como sugerís vos un problema de capacidades personales pero lo único que se es que no esta quedando nadie con las capacidades suficientes para subsistir de esa actividad como ya paso en infinidad de rubros.
Saludos y suerte.

Ric.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2011)

Discrepo totalmente contigo, yo vivo en Córdoba y tengo 52 años recien cumplidos, por una lesión que tuve en una pierna no pude seguir trabajando en relación de dependencia, pero gracias a todo lo que aprendi en los distintos lugares en donde trabaje hoy me las puedo arreglar por la misa y abrirme camino.
Por un lado el Service de equipos de consumo, hago muchas cosas que nadie hace, tengo precios competitivos y soy muy competitivo en la calidad de mi trabajo, lo que hace que me traigan trabajo de todos los puntos de la ciudad por distantes que estos esten, lo que para otros no sirve más yo lo hago funcionar, como ya mencione más arriba con lo cual capturo un buen mercado

Con el tema linea Blanca en lugar de poner ua placa controladora que no te dan garantia pongo la mia y con algunas cosas que no traen las originales, las que yo hago son reparables, las otras no.

Reparo TV's de la última tecnologia

Compro y vendo aparatos

Hago informática hardware y sotware

Realizo y construyo dispostivos para maquinas, automatizo cualquier cosa que sea necesario a costos muy competitivos para los interesados, reparo maquinaria de uso industrial de todo tipo

Ahora que se exige una adecuación de las instalaciones electricas en talleres y fábricas, realizo y superviso este tipo de tareas, y soy uno de los pocos que dejan operativos los disyuntores diferenciales, cuando en la mayoria se colocan y debido a fallos de disparo lo terminan anulando, dejando sin efecto una protección vital para la vida, muchos dicen que no se puede que no sirve, yo los dejo funcionando.

Automatizo con PLC's microPLC's, con micocontroladores, con PC, con lo que sea adecuado, ya que no me caso con nada en particular, mejoramos cualquier máquina, actualizamos y hacemos reigeniera si es necesario.

Como trabaje en el proceso de papel polietileno y conozco cada una de sus fases, y he reconstruido maquinas enteras, puedo hacer cualquier parte de ellas o incluir cosas que no estuvieron previstas originalmente.

Puedo diseñar y proyectar desde dispotitivos hasta máquinas completas, he agregado tinteros completos para agregar color a impresoras, he construido sistemas de secado para papel y polietileno.

Instalo raclas, y se prestarles mantenimiento adecuado, diseño y cosntruy cilindros de impresión, portaclise, engomados, y de paso.

Construyo guias de bordes y plegadores de material flexible, sistemas para pegado de cintas adheisvas de dos caras, todo lo que se utilza en la industria flexográfica ya sea para papel o polietileno

He mejorado y reconstruido maquinas chinas en cantidades, al igual que máquinas nacionales.

Se hacer las maquinas para confeccionar bolsas de papel tanto en fondo americano como en fondo cuadrado, que en su mayoria se traen de afuera

Y no sigo para no aburrir

Hay un mundo de cosas alla afuera esperando.

Una cosa es la capacidad técnica y otra es la capacidad comercial es decir vender vuestro producto y cual es este? el servicio y como tal debe saber venderse, ya que si no se sabe vender por más que sean técnicoa de primer nivel, sin lo otro nada pueden hacer.

Y fijate si no es un pais de oportunidades, Fernando dijo más arriba lo que se cosecha se siembra.

y que real que es eso, ha 7 años de haberme salido del circuito industrial, al volver a ver a proveedores y conocidos, me han habierto las puertas de inmediato, incluso personas que nunca los habia visto cara a cara, solo de manera telefónica. Eso significa mucho en un rubro en el que te salis  y luego nadie se acuerda, pero se ve que hice bien las cosas porque deje una huella y hoy me sirve y no tienen idea

Y aún con los años que tengo sigo estudiando, actualizandonme y aprovechando algo que no tienen las nuevas generaciones, ganas de leer, continuamente me envian desde el exterior información técnica de todo tipo de productos, la mayoria esta en inglés, pero no es una barera para nada.

También conozco los proveedores nacionales, y eso solo se conoce si lees si no estas al horno.


Cuando utilce el primer automata, fue porque lo habia visto en la revista catalogo industrial cuando recien habia salido hace más de 10 años

Cuando un costoso cilindro de una máquina flexográfica resulto con daños en uno de sus bordes y cuando parecia que no queaba otra que hacerlo de nuevo, lo cual no solo implicaba el gasto de su construcción, si no, el de la parada de la máquina para ser reemplazado, lo cual llevaraia un dia o dos y eso en dinero que no se produce es muchisimo(, calculen que esa máquina imprimia por dia de 2 a 4 toneladas de papel) ya tenia el plano echo pero recorde que habia visto en una revista industrial, un producto que ya conocia, pero que estaba en el pais y lo comercializaba loctite, contacte con loctactite vino el representante local para asesorarme sobre si era viable o no su utilzación del producto.

Lo compramos, realice el trabjo, todo a mano, con cosas que me ingenie para llevarlo a cabo, cuando termine y se puso en marcha la máquina, la impresión era perfecta, cuando vino el asesor de loctite y vio el trabjo pidio pemiso para fotografiar la reparación y se lamento no habelo ehco antes para que se viera el daño y el defecto que producia en la impresión y luego una vez reparado a una pequeña fracción de lo que implicaba la reparación tradicional.

Gracias  a ello he echo otras repaciones, sobre todo gracias a que esas fotograias salieron en el siguiente catalgo de promoción del producto.

Es decir el informarme y tener la visión adecuada me mantiene en competencia.

Por eso insisto las posibildades estan, el resto depende de cada uno de se capaz de descubrir esas posibilidades.


Un proveedor nacional de correas me mostro un dia un muestrario de correas, todo lo que manejaba, habia desde las bandas para los caminadores de los gimmassio o de uso personal, hasta unas muy particulares que se utilizan en la industria de la alimentación para sostener el pand de hamburguesa y cortarlo por la mitad.

Un dia necesite un tipo muy particular, lo llame y me mostro de nuevo el catalogo y le señale cual era, y se quedo sorprendido como me acordaba.

Alli entendieron porque, yo buscaba siempre ver los productos y tener información de ellos, no porque los necesite en el momento, pero cuando surga la necesidad se donde encontrar la solución.


Eso se logra con dedicación y esfuerzo, amando lo que se hace

Insisto hay oportunidades de trabajo, a pesar de todo lo que sucede a pesar de los avatares económicos de nuestro pais, claro no se consigue el trabajito sin hacer nada y que te paguen encima.

Que hay en este momento en auge? el campo? siii y que tiene la electronica o la mecatrónica para ofrecer? de todo!!! hay que ier interiorizarse ver estudiar la problemática y ofrecer solucioness, alli hay un filon, solo visibles para los que tienen capacidad de ver más alla de sus narices, pero la oportunidad esta,  tanto en el campo, como en la industria, como en la construcción de edificios, sistemas de información visual segurida a todo nivel hay y mucho, tanto que si pudiera me autoclonaria y copo todo!!!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 12, 2011)

sabes panda que cuando comence a ller esta pagina note eso :
que los otros estaban muy ESPECIALIZADOS, ya que quien repara equipos de rayos x seguro es capaz de muchas otras cosas.
la especializacion y tambien el trabajar en relacion de dependencia te pone orejeras (esos cosos de metal para que los caballos no miren a los costados) .

vos lo respondiste con creces...... aunque ...... te fuiste al carajo.......solo te falta hacer pan , tortas fritas en tu casa y repartir la leche en el barrio.....

no me extrañaria que algunas parejas de tu zona que hayan tenido al principio problemas para tener hijos ahora los tengan y con cara de panda , ya que donde ves que hay una oportunidad en seguida metes tu soldador ..........





*.*
*.PEROOO.........*
*.*
*.*
*.*

*.*
*.*
*.OJO !! si bien es asi panda la realidad para vivir HOY , pero tambien lo que han puesto es real, yo recuerdo antes de menem que habia un monton de almacencitos y cada uno era el sustento de una familia de clase media (hoy seria media afortunada / alta) .*
*todo lo que han contado es real.*
*y es una linea que indica como la calidad de vida va cayendo continuamente .*
*lo que pones vos y yo es solo unaclave tristemente necesaria para sobrevivir a este "cambio climatico" .*
*Es indudable, lo he visto mucho que el ser humano es un bicho de habitos y costumbres, y eso no es malo ni criticable, uno quisiera vivir tranquilo , poder aprovechar toda su vida lo que le costo aprender y no tener que vivir corriendo y descartando eso que una vez le costo mucho.*

*Mas de una vez me han escuchado (o leido) bromear con que es mejor la ginecologia, pues bien, si observan veran que hay carreras clasicas que no son de tanto cambiar y dejar a quienes las recorrieron en el camino.*
*hace poco , muy poco un amigo me consulto acerca de su hijo, si seguir electronica que le gustaba u otra carrera , que no le agradaba tanto , pues le dije , le mostre simplemente como esa otra carrera le daria una tranquilidad laboral que la electronica no da.*
*la electronica , si de verdad le gusta y tiene afan de estudiar la podra aprender igual sin llegar a el titulo que a mi jamas me pidieron .*

*hoy dia uno tiene que evaluar cosas que creyo de chico que no seria necesario, y una de ellas es todo esto que estamos hablando.*

*el problema es que TODOS quienes entran a la electronica y al foro entran con los ojitos llenos de amor y pasion, pero no miran esto justo que estan planteando aqui Y ES VERDAD.*

*un tipo que se metio en la policia no tiene que preocuparse en estas cosas, tampoco uno que estudio para cheff y se dedico, ni uno que estudio abogado, o un buen plomero , ni uno que transo y se fue a lo comodo en una empresa del estado en un cargo pedorro y sin responsabilidades.*

*a veces el amor y la pasion por algo (la electronica) nos hace no ver el resto de las cosas .*

*yo a J2C lo respeto muchisimo , en lo que pone y siente, a mi me ha costado un huevo muchisimas cosas, cada vez que tuve un bajon de trabajo el abrirme un poco, el DEJAR DE LADO LA ELECTRONICA un buen poco y comenzar a prestarle atencion a otras cosas .*
*el tener ya ciertos años de vida y ver que debo CADA DIA dar brazadas para mantenerme a flote y no como se que hacen otros mas afortunados /piolas que en ese sentido estan mas relajados.*

*en fin, a quienes son jovenes y leen este tema les dire que no es un tema en el que tenga razon panda o la tenga J2C , es un error leer este tema asi.*
*esta discusion es muy interesante por que muestra ciertas realidades que son muy reales, aca no sabe mas uno que otro .*
*es mas, se ve como dije una realidad de nuestra sociedad, que se esta yendo a la miercoles y la gente cada vez esta mas presionada, y debe saber hacer DE TODO para sobrevivir.*
*cada vez somos mas gente y con peor calidad de vida.*

*por que si bien uno lee a panda y piensa : que lindo , este tipo es un bocho , sabe hacer de todo .......y eso medio es un error, o es solo una parte de la realidad.*
*cualquiera, incluso panda quisiera vivir mas tranquilo, y saber que a los 55 o 60 años a lo mucho se jubilara re-bien economicamente y vivira tranquilo.*
*saber que con lo que sabes sos una persona respetable y no que tenes que costantemente estar metiendote en cosas nuevas PARA NO CAGARTE DE HAMBRE .*


----------



## J2C (Nov 12, 2011)

Fernandob

Son todos puntos de vista distintos aunque en el fondo decimos lo mismo con distintas palabras. 

Esta bien que practicamente solo quedamos hablando argentinos, tu que imagino eres de la Ciudad Autónoma, Panda de la Docta, a Ricbevi lo imagino de la zona de Bahia Blanca por sus 500 Km y yo de zona norte del Conurbano (San Isidro); nosotros vivimos una realidad que tal vez no vivan en sus paises otros de los foristas.

Pero en el fondo es siempre lo mismo: o nos sentamos a esperar que nos llueva encima billetes, o tratamos de ampliar/diversificar nuestros horizontes laborales en lo posible dentro de lo que nos agrada/sabemos/estudiamos; creo que el trabajo solo dignifica y si bajamos los brazos a nuestra edad que es muy parecida terminaremos postrados para siempre.

Es necesario que empezemos a mirar siempre el vaso medio lleno o mirarlo sabiendo que con esfuerzo lo podremos llenar. Hacer otra cosa seria entregarnos en el momento que estamos mas lucidos y con la experiencia bien madura.

No creo que justo a nuestra edad logremos un MUY ALTO ESTANDAR ECONOMICO de vida, pero estoy seguro que tendremos muchisimas satisfacciones y podremos vivir bien, si lujos ni carencias.


Saludos, JuanKa.-




P.D.: es una de las pocas veces que te veo escribir seriamente (el resto de las veces me rio a carcajadas delante de mi pc) como yo tampoco suelo participar en este tipo de conversaciones (las llamo CATARSIS) .


----------



## fernandob (Nov 12, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> P.D.: es una de las pocas veces que te veo escribir seriamente (el resto de las veces me rio a carcajadas delante de mi pc) como yo tampoco suelo participar en este tipo de conversaciones (las llamo CATARSIS) .


 
si me pongo serio me terminaran odiando y viendo como amargado, y encima me doy manija...
por eso entro al foro a distenderme, paseo por la parte de chistes para leer y luego paseo por otros temas, siempre alguno me la deja servida para un chiste .
ya la vida real es bastante seria y deja poco espacio para la broma .

un saludo che .


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2011)

Fernando no exagero, pues en mi vida aprendi de todo y eso me ha mantenido a flote, por eso siempre consegui trabajo ya sea de cuellito blanco o de cuellito azul, he trabajado en oficinas junto a contadores y abogados haciendo soft para sus clientes y haciendo tareas para esos clientes como por ejemplo encargarme de procesar los datos para luego emitir las facturas de un video alrededor de 6000 al principio, para un consorcio, para una escuela, etc etc
Con mi padre fabrique abeturas moldes para cemento premoldiado, juego para parques de diversiones, etc etc

He trabajado en fábricas de máquinas viales, debido a que se soldar y cortar con soplete, y que me llevo muy bien con los planos y su interpretación,
Trabaja en en la fábrica de cristales CIBE, que hace cristales para automoviles y blindados, haciendo calibres y contra calibres, moldes de cortes, dispostivos de soplado para templado de cristales, 

Alli debia soldar todo tipo de materiales trabajando con soldadrua electrica estática, de AC y DC, con rotativa, soldadura autogena, manejo de soplete, sueldo aluminio aceros especiales y la mayoria de los no ferrosos, tal vez moleste que sepa todo eso, pero gracias a ello siempre tuve trabajo,

Fui electricista en General Motors cuando estaba dentro de Ciadea, trabaje como jefe de mantenimiento más de 10 años en una procesador de envases flexibles, aprendi todo el rubro, alli vendian maquinaria, asi que cada tanto viajaba a otras provincias a llevar instalar y enseñar el manejo de estas máquinas

En ese lugar estaba en mi salsa hacia electricidad indusrial, electronica industrial, neumática, hidraulica, diseñaba partes y piezas para reparar y mejorar las máquinas, debia confeccionar planos para enviar a los distitntos lugares para que me realizaran las piezas que necesitaba, recosntrui varias máquinas por comleto y sigo aprendiendo cosas,


Ah tambien trabjae en una fábrica de equipos de rayos X, y si cuento todas las cosas que estudie se enojran peor, el echo es que todos tenemos similares oportunidades, tanto en una ciudad grande como una pequeña, la diferencia lamentablemente esta en las capacidades de cada uno para hacer frente a estas situaciones

Algunos ven el vaso medio vacio, otros medio lleno, pero lo más curios es que veo compartriotas quejarse, y sin embargo veo tipos que vienen de fuera trabajan crecen, se establecen y prosperan

Cual es la diferencia? como puede ser que venga un extranjero y consiga más que nosotros ?

Las oportunidades estan alli y estas no preguntan de que nacionalidad eres

Yo he visto tipo arruinados por las crisis y hoy estan mejor que antes, he visto obreros que hoy son comerciantes y algunos pequeños industriales, no por ser despedidos por causas que mejor ni mencionar no se quedaron alli quejandose en espera que el gobierno les solucione su problema, tomaron el toro por las hastas y hoy disfrutan de sus esfuerzos....

He visto gente muy humilde, que se asocio a otra, por ejemplo un caso de mujeres que hoy exportan sus productos, cuando empezaron vivian en una villa hoy tienen su casa bien puesta y sus hijos un futuro asegurado, no se quedaron mirando las miserias ni diciendo no se puede

Casos como estos los hay por todos lados, en pubeblitos pequeños que hoy hacen grandes logros

Al norte de mi provincia hay unos pueblos donde ya casi no queda vida, pero se resisten a desaparecer hoy fabirican dulces y mermeladas muy cotizados que se venden en todo el pais y encima exportan....


Lean el libro de la historia de Sony puede serles inspirador

Quieren algo más cercano? lean la historia de Arcor, hoy un monstruo, que empezo en el marmol de una cocina de una vivienda rural hace 40-50 años, y miren los que hoy en dia, pero no se deboran todo ayudan al resto y en gran manera, la tansición de padres a hijos no trajo como en otros rubros el fin sino mayor crecimiento, ese es un ejemplo positivo de como se hacen las cosas

Corradi una fáabrica de motores más grandes de latinoamerica junto a czerweny, a tal punto que ambos se juntaban a fijar precios para sus productos, exportaron hasta los estados unidos, y hoy desaparecieron, 
Weg una firma brasileña se insipiraron en ellos, claro era la fábrica más grande de latinoamrica hoy la planta industrial de san francisco con sus laboratorios de ensayos es de ellos.....

hay de todo y para todo pero decir que no se puede ese es el limite, y el que se limita muere..........


----------



## rash (Nov 12, 2011)

...madre mía pandacba es usted todo un moustruo de la técnica industrial... coincido con usted en que cuando se quiere salir para adelante, es verdad que existen posibilidades, pero eso sí, pasando por el esfuerzo, el estudio y largas jornadas laborales....

...en mi localidad (unos 40000 habitantes) existian tres talleres de reparación de aparatos electrónicos, los cuales llevaban varias marcas como Thomson, Samsung, Sanyo.... y una tienda de componentes electrónicos... pues bien, con el tiempo todas han desaparecido... esto pone de manifiesto que quien no esté alerta y no entienda que esta profesión requiere un constante reciclaje en conocimiento, lo tiene claro, termina en las listas del paro....
...Es curioso pero los talleres de reparación de electrodomésticos se mantienen actualmente en el mismo número (o más) que hace años...

...también han llegado (bueno yo diría una invasión) los chinos, por lo menos por estas latitudes, y es algo realmente triste, en mi localidad han montado dos grandes superficies de productos chinos, más de 6000 m2 en tres plantas y la gente hace colas para comprar esos productos.... y te puedes encontrar con radios digitales por 4 €, alimentadores para móviles por 1,5 €, reproductores de archivos mp3 (sd, pendrive,) con radio, parlantes y mando a distancia por 10 €, y así muuucho más... esto también influye en la reparación de la electrónica de consumo...

... en fín, es importante entender que los currantes somos pobres y que hay que luchar mucho para ganarse la vida. (que jodida frase más triste eso de ganarse la vida)..

saludos y cuiden su trabajo


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2011)

Fijate que el problema de china si miras en retrospección, hasta la segunda guerra los japoneses lo tenian bajo el zapato, pero gracias a los yanquis y sus brilantes acciones, tras Iroshima y Nagasaki, los chinos respiraron y ahora quien los para?


----------



## paloionico (Nov 16, 2011)

repara una batidora china es imposible de lo descartable que es ,asi todos sus productos que vienen  a la argentina ni hablar de los repuestos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 16, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Fijate que el problema de china si miras en retrospección, hasta la segunda guerra los japoneses lo tenian bajo el zapato, *pero gracias a los yanquis y sus brilantes acciones, tras Iroshima y Nagasaki, *los chinos respiraron y ahora quien los para?


............

dejame aca si como estoy entonces


----------

